# Colubrids > Hognose >  Tub Size and Good Caresheets

## Hapa_Haole

What size tubs do people keep their hognoses in? And do you start small and increase size with age or can a baby hognose be housed comfortably in an adult-sized tub?

And can anyone recommend a good caresheet to use? I've read a bunch from google searches but would like to read some that you guys recommend!  :Salute:

----------


## Dragnbaron

> What size tubs do people keep their hognoses in? And do you start small and increase size with age or can a baby hognose be housed comfortably in an adult-sized tub?
> 
> And can anyone recommend a good caresheet to use? I've read a bunch from google searches but would like to read some that you guys recommend!


Well, this is kind of a loaded group of questions.
First, keep in mind that there is alot of disagreement with what i will tell you, and everyone had a unique way of doing things that best suits them, none are wrong but some are better in each person's point of view.
As for tubs, i recommend something with a slightly smaller floor space than a 10gal until they are around 2 years, after that something with the floor space of a 20l or 20g is great. I don't do tubs so this is up to speculation for me. I use vivariums. A neonate needs something smaller because they are SO tiny and would be hard to find if they did get loose. I always recomment a 2.5g for them and work to a 10g a few weeks later. They can stay in a 10g for a long time, if you wanted, but that's just what i do. My adults stay in a 20l and are put into 10g only for segragation, cleaning, and feeding.
A good resource to find alot of information is hognose.com; they will tell you about any and all species and subspecies of the hognoses, including the giant. Things are different depending on species. A western and mexican are different than an eastern, and those three are different than a tri colored. Not only is their range and habitat different so are their foods and temperature requirements. Check it out, find which would be best for you and set up accordingly. It's tough to say yes or no on cage sizes and things of that nature without knowing what species of hognose.
Let us know how it goes!

----------


## Hardwikk

I've kept my Hogger in a 20 gallon since he was a month old, and he won't outgrow it ever. Most caresheets I've seen are reliable. Bring one up and I'll tell you if it's correct.

----------


## Hapa_Haole

Thanks all. I'll definitely let you know how it goes and post pics when I do get one...but don't hold your breath for it. Darn unpaid internships...  :Tears: 




> A neonate needs something smaller because they are SO tiny


I was absolutely shocked when I saw the neonate hoggies at the last reptile show...they are itty bitty! I fell in love with an adult hognose at the show so hopefully he'll be around the next time I'm there.

----------


## Dragnbaron

> Thanks all. I'll definitely let you know how it goes and post pics when I do get one...but don't hold your breath for it. Darn unpaid internships... 
> 
> 
> I was absolutely shocked when I saw the neonate hoggies at the last reptile show...they are itty bitty! I fell in love with an adult hognose at the show so hopefully he'll be around the next time I'm there.


Well, good place to chech right now is CVS. They had a huge sale on rubbermaid tubs in sets. I think 5 6qt ones were 5.99 and they had some larger sizes and under the bed somes too that would work fine.
Oh man, Neonates are soooo little. I have to feed my babies pinky heads or torsos because they can't take a whole pinky :-D it's cute watching them try, though.

----------


## Louie1

I normally start them out in deli cups as hatchlings. A few weeks later move them to shoe boxes (sterlite 6qt). I then move them to sterlite 12qt. boxes. and last move them to 28qt. boxes. I don't have an exact weight or size on which I move them. I just observe them and see if they are requiring more room. I have in my experience had hogs go off feed if they are in a too big of an enclosure. Home Depot right now has clear shoe boxes for $0.99 would be a great time to pick as many as you need.

----------

_Hapa_Haole_ (01-24-2009)

----------


## bobberly1

> Well, good place to chech right now is CVS. They had a huge sale on rubbermaid tubs in sets. I think 5 6qt ones were 5.99 and they had some larger sizes and under the bed somes too that would work fine.
> Oh man, Neonates are soooo little. I have to feed my babies pinky heads or torsos because they can't take a whole pinky :-D it's cute watching them try, though.


I don't think there are too many CVS' outside of here in MA, Dragonbaron.

I've heard suggestions of keeping a hognose in a ten, but I could see one outgrowing that small of a tank. Still, a normal hog would do fine in a 10.

----------


## Hardwikk

> I don't think there are too many CVS' outside of here in MA, Dragonbaron.
> I've heard suggestions of keeping a hognose in a ten, but I could see one outgrowing that small of a tank. Still, a normal hog would do fine in a 10.


Heh heh, I've got 3 in the area :Very Happy: . 

Male hognose snakes will not grow past 20", let alone 24" which is how long a 10 gallon tank is. I only had a 20 gallon at the time I got him, but I could still use my 10 gallon without any worries.

----------


## Dragnbaron

> I don't think there are too many CVS' outside of here in MA, Dragonbaron.
> 
> I've heard suggestions of keeping a hognose in a ten, but I could see one outgrowing that small of a tank. Still, a normal hog would do fine in a 10.


I think they are owned by Rite Aid and Eckerd's now. Other than that i've seen them for sale at Big Y (i donno if you have those in your area) but Big Y i believe, and i could be wrong, is owned by the company that owns CVS. Hmmm, i could just have all this stuff by me because of the Big Eastern.
As for tank size. Even at 10 gal they would be fine, i just like bigger areas for my snakes  :Smile:  Anything with a floor space of a 10 gal or 20l would be great.

----------


## bobberly1

Oh, okay, I just try not to use store names because we seem to have a lot of local stores here. My cousins in NH and Maine didn't know what Tedeschi's was.

Well, going back to the issue at hand, this is probably the best care sheet I found back in my wanting-a-hognose days.
http://www.hognose.com/pages/care/west.htm

----------

